# VB (or VB.net) reading recommendations?



## sous2817 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I’ve got a chance to possibly try my hand at some VB programming. I’m pretty familiar with VBA, so I’m not sure if I need the most basic of books.  Anyone have any recommendations on a good beginner / intermediate book for someone who’s looking to pick up on some VB / VB.net? Also, any good forums out there I can use as a reference as well?  Any insight you have is appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## schielrn (Nov 30, 2010)

These are a couple forums I have frequented:

http://www.vbdotnetforums.com/

http://www.vbforums.com/


----------



## RoryA (Nov 30, 2010)

VB or VB.Net? They are quite different


----------



## sous2817 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ugh, I was hoping that you wouldn't say that.  It seems ".net" is quite the buzzword at work, so it seems I should migrate towards that.


----------



## Colin Legg (Nov 30, 2010)

XVBT has a handful of experts who never cease to amaze me with their VB .Net skills.

_Disclaimer: I am a moderator at that forum but that has no influence on my recommendation._


----------



## sous2817 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks Colin!  I'll be sure to check it out.  

A good desk reference would be nice as well....anyone have any recommendations?  Looks like VB.net is the way for me to go.


----------

